# Remote outpatient coder



## Franni  (Apr 25, 2014)

Good evening all 


I am looking for a remote position. I do outpatient coding.   Please email me lilytoad38650@gmail.com or
franhunt@msn.com

full or partime doesn't  matter


----------



## kboogie (Apr 26, 2014)

Hi,

Try Universal Coding Solutions.  You can email your resume to anorrie@universalcodingsolutions.com or apply on LinkedIn and I believe Indeed.com may have a posting for them as well.

Good Luck.


----------

